# Martin Shadowcat 2010



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

The original review has 6 pages and is written in german. I just took the most important parts and translated them for you. It is just a bit shortened compared to the original.

*
1. Visual.
1.1 First glance.*
Already before even removing the packaging we see that his bow has large dimensions. After removing it we see a compound bow with a quite sleak design and a quite good machining. The color 8titanium) is great and fits perfectly to the riser. The bow does not look as heavy as it is. 4.9lbs is not that light at all.

*
1.2 Second glance - Riser.*
After the first impression we want to check all the details. Searching for some flaws or anything similar we have to admit: flawless! The whole riser is machined without any edges or not perfectly matching parts. It is just a good job. Even the parts where the three riser parts are joining are not visible. If you do not know where to look for them you wont even recognize them. The color is powdercoated. This allows the manufacturer to keep the costs down for polishing the riser but to be honest: it looks great! and it just adds a smooth feeling to the whole riser.
A nice detail is the nut for the stabilizer. It is fitted into the riser and in the same color. Without looking for it you wont even notice it.

*
1.3 Second glance - Limbs.*
The limbs of the new Shadowcat are - as all 2010 limbs in combination with the new roto pocket - very slim. Instead of 4.7cm (approx 1.85") they are now 3.8cm (approx 1.5") wide but with 0.4" also a bit thicker than before. On the inner side of the limb you will find a red band - maybe one of the laminates.
The whole limb is cutted via a water-jet in Walla2 and has no sharp edges. Unfortunately the limbs miss that high-gloss finish from the past years that gave them a very high quality look. Maybe that will be changed in the future. Beside of this little downer the limbs are fine.

*2. Technical.
2.1 Ordered - Delivered - Used.*
After receiving the bow all specs have been checked. The BH is a little off due to the larger CAT2-Cams. The draw is set at 32". I will play with the draw stop a little to tweak my Letoff. The ATA is considerable smaller than advertised. Maybe this is necessary for the larger Cams. I will compare it to the other bow i will get soon.


The hand just slides in the grip if you take the bow. The whole grip feels slim and good with it 1.9cm (approx 0.75"). maybe because it is just the same as on my Razor. Although the ShadowCat is not that light you wont even notice it. The bow just sits in the hand and if you draw it, it stands like a rock. No movement, no torque. Rock solid. After making some mark on the modules and the drawstop we tried it the bow out.
The CAT-Cams are not smooth or anything like that in any way. But compared to my previous bow with 65# and Nitrous Cams the ShadowCat with 60# and CAT-Cams just draw very comfortable. After reaching the valley and the wall nothing will move. As already mentioned it is rock solid.
With a cheap carbonstabilizer (Arctec, made in Germany) and everything else just mounted it feels and shoots great. The drawforce-curve may not be what target shooters favoured over the last years, but it gives you the chance to shoot a lighter bow with the same speed. This will contribute your accuracy!
The beyond parallel limbs do their job regarding recoil. There is none.


*2.2 Details.*
The ShadowCat comes with a bent cablerod and a bent STS rod preinstalled. Both can be adjusted by removing the set screws. The rubber of the STS is pretty much like the Fuse-rubber and it seems to do its job. Beside of that it looks very nive.

The CAT-Cam comes with a rotating module that allows you to change the drawlength in 0.5" steps. In addition to that there is a drawstop that can be installed in exactly the position you want it. Whether you want just a hard wall or maybe a slightly reduced Letoff. Just play around and you will get what you want.


*3. Conclusion.*
The ShadowCat - the new potential target bow from Martin?
Yes - indeed.
But it is more than that. The large ATA combined with the medium BH make a good FITA bow but the ShadowCat has a large potential. The CAT-Cams provide enough speed for any field or 3D shoot and combined with a large ATA this will give you exactly what you need. Consistend aiming, accuracy AND enough speed to kill everything. Wether it is a multicolored FITA-target or a deer. Precicision at its best.
The machining and whole handling is quite good. Nothing i could clame at this moment. The bow shoots really nice and there is no need to hide it. The ShadowCat can easily be a foe for any Hoyt or Mathews.

And hey. Don't you like the looks of it?


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

Thank you for the nice review. I am interested to see if the advertised speed is accurate.


----------

